# Favorite Albums



## Cult (Mar 2, 2012)

So basically those albums you can listen to over and over again.

My Favorites:

The Wall (first album I owned)
Dark Side of the Moon
Meddle
Piper at the Gates of Dawn
A Momentary Lapse of Reason
Are You Experienced?
Electric Ladyland
OK Computer
Kid A
Amnesiac
Pablo Honey
The Magical Mystery Tour
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
The White Album
Trout Mask Replica
Abbey Road
A Hard Day's Night
Imagine
The Eraser


----------



## Namba (Mar 2, 2012)

Beatles and Radiohead? What else could you possibly need?

â€¢Nirvana: Nevermind (First album I ever got, and it was on cassette)
â€¢The Smashing Pumpkins: Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness
â€¢System of a Down: Toxicity
â€¢The Proclaimers: Sunshine On Leith
â€¢Primus: Frizzle Fry / Pork Soda (Couldn't decide between the two lol)
â€¢The Dillinger Escape Plan: Miss Machine
â€¢Norma Jean: Bless the Martyr and Kiss the Child
â€¢Green Day: Nimrod
â€¢The Dead Kennedys: Fresh Fruit for Rotting Vegetables
â€¢Nine Inch Nails: Year Zero
â€¢Tool: Lateralus
â€¢As Cities Burn: Come Now Sleep
â€¢The Beatles: White Album
â€¢Botch: Anthology of Dead Ends (EP)
â€¢Alien Ant Farm: ANThology
â€¢Radiohead: OK Computer
â€¢Showbread: The Fear of God


----------



## Cyril (Mar 2, 2012)

SCANNIN' MAH MUSIC ARCHIVES NOW

Ayreon - The Human Equation
Between the Buried and Me - Colors
Caligula's Horse - Moments From Ephemeral City
Devin Townsend - Terria
Dream Theater - Images And Words
Dream Theater - Awake
Dream Theater - Scenes From A Memory
Explosions In The Sky - The Earth Is Not A Cold Dead Place
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Lift Yr. Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven
Haken - Aquarius
Kamelot - The Black Halo
Mono - Hymn To The Immortal Wind
Oceansize - Effloresce
Oceansize - Frames
Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element I
Pain of Salvation - Remedy Lane
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
Protest the Hero - Kezia
Sigur Ros - ()
Sigur Ros - Takk...
This Will Destroy You - Tunnel Blanket
Thrice - Vhiessu
Thrice - Beggars

and many more, but


----------



## Cult (Mar 3, 2012)

Cyril said:


> SCANNIN' MAH MUSIC ARCHIVES NOW
> 
> Ayreon - The Human Equation
> Between the Buried and Me - Colors
> ...



I don't mean to sound stupid, but I've never heard of any of those people.


----------



## Traven V (Mar 4, 2012)

I wanna post but I can only post artists/bands for I usually like most or all of the discography, lol.

Pink floyd w/ Syd Barrett, with and w/o Roger Waters as well
the cars
System of a down - Toxicity 
The Beatles 
The Who
Nirvana - Nevermind and unplugged
Pearl Jam
Static-X
Slipknot
Slayer Diabolus in Musica
Modest Mouse (hehe)
Billy Squire (Greatest hit *shrugs)
some Inxs
Radiohead Ok computer, and Kid A
Sound Garden
Grateful dead - Greatest hits
Jethro Tull - All
Alice cooper - Billion Dollar Babies and Killer
David Bowie  - Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust 
Genesis and Peter Gabriel - Mostly all
NIN - Mostly all
Bush - Sixteen Stone
APC - all albums
Yes - General Greatest Hits
Bad company - Bad company
Elton John
Neil Young 
Dave Matthews
America - History
Led Zeppelin- mostly all
Live - Throwing Copper
Megadeth
Rush- Mostly all albums lol
Wings - Wings greatest
Steely Dan
Steve Miller Band - Greatest hits
Sting/Police - Greatest hits
The Pixies
Styx - Grand Illusion
Ugly Casanova - Sharpen your teeth
Pusifer - V is for Vagina
Fleetwood Mac - Rumors
Rolling Stones - 40 licks or something
Talking Heads
Harry Chapin  - Verities and Bolderdash 
Franz Ferdinand - tonight
MGMT - Oracular Spectacular
Stone Temple Pilots
Ween 
Weezer - (Deluxe Edition and Red because it has Pork and Beans on it)
Ozzy Osbourne - varies
Metallica - probably Ride the Lightning
Tool - all
Death Cab For Cutie - All
Red Hot Chili Peppers - mostly all
Chevelle - wonder Whats next

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! that was fun, it's really hard to choose albums anymore for me, I just make greatest hits of the music I have




[h=3]http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...qsjvBQ&usg=AFQjCNEcERCIgjL0S_KiSjJ2E5WaGGPZqg[/h]


----------



## Cult (Mar 4, 2012)

Traven V said:


> Styx - Grand Illusion



*facepalm* I can't believe I forgot that album.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 4, 2012)

Aborted - Global Flatline
Agalloch - The Mantle
Amon Amarth - With Oden on our Side
Immortal - Pure Holocaust
WITTR - Two Hunters
Emporer - In The Nightside Eclipse
Mayhem - De Mysteriis dom Sathanas
Dark Funeral - Angelus Exuro pro Eternus
Dream Theater - Metropolis Pt.2
Wintersun - Wintersun
In Flames - The Jester Race
Dark Tranquillity - The Gallery
Cattle Decapitation - The Harvest Floor
Cerebral Bore - Maniacal Miscreation
Cynic - Focus
Nocturnus - The Key
Hammerfall - Glory to the Brave
Hell - Human Remains
Keep of Kalessin - Reptilian
KMFDM - WTF?!
Marduk - Panzer Division Marduk
Morbid Angel - Covenant
Death - Human/Individual Thought Patterns
Necrophagist - Epitaph
Neurotech - Antagonist
Nevermore - Dead Heart, in a Dead World
Rhapsody - Symphony of Enchanted Lands I/II
Satanic Warmaster - Strength and Honour
Stratovarius - Visions
Summoning - Minas Morgul/Stronghold
Vektor - Outer Isolation


----------



## Cyril (Mar 4, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> I don't mean to sound stupid, but I've never heard of any of those people.


And I did not expect most people to. The stuff I listen to is not exactly "well-known" or "mainstream". Well, Dream Theater and Thrice come close-ish I guess but.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 4, 2012)

Morrowind
Oblivion
Skyrim
The Secret of Kells
Collector's edition of Peter, Paul, and Mary
Pretty much any classical album
Voltaire - don't know the album name
Timeless Miracle - don't know the album name


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll start with the soundtracks:

Just about every non-sound-file or non-stop mix Initial D release (no I don't have ALL of 'em! I wish...)


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 5, 2012)

These are the albums I always listen to front to back without skipping a song

Amebix - Monolith
Neurosis - Given to The Rising
Be'lakor - Stone's Reach
Blood stain Child - Epsilon
Therion - Gothic Kabbalah
Dreadful Shadows - Beyond the Maze, The Cycle, Buried Again
Minsk - With Echoes In The Movement Of Stone, The Ritual Fires of Abandonment, Out Of A Center Which Is Neither Dead Nor Alive
Silentium - Infinita Plango Vulnera, Amortean
Matt Uelmen - Diablo 2 Soundtrack + LOD
Falconer - Northwind
Neon Synthesis - Alchemy of Rebirth
The Gathering - Mandylion
The Cure - Disintegration
PsyBorg Corp. - Technocracy 
Graeme Norgate - GoldenEye Game Soundtrack
Megadeth - Youthanasia


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 5, 2012)

Since it seems that I can only put 10 pics max per post, here's round 2. Initial D music is just too good to skimp, though I'm not posting those that I haven't heard... yet.


----------



## Cult (Mar 5, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I'll start with the soundtracks:
> 
> Just about every non-sound-file or non-stop mix Initial D release (no I don't have ALL of 'em! I wish...)





ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Since it seems that I can only put 10 pics max per post, here's round 2. Initial D music is just too good to skimp, though I'm not posting those that I haven't heard... yet.



Looks like music to listen to in a car chase.


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 5, 2012)

My Bloody Valentine - Loveless
Pixies - Surfer Rosa
Modest Mouse - The Moon and Antarctica
Sonic Youth - Daydream Nation
Fiery Furnaces - Blueberry Boat
VHS or Beta - Night on Fire
Daft Punk - Discovery
Bjork - Homogenic
Kate Bush - Never For Ever
Neon Indian - Psychic Chasms
Neutral Milk Hotel - In The Aeroplane Over The Sea
Outkast - Stankonia, ATLiens, Aquemini
The Streets - A Grand Don't Come For Free
Talking Heads - Remain In Light
Yes - Close to the Edge
Why? - Alopecia
Eminem - The Marshal Mathers LP
Basement Jaxx - Rooty
Cocteau Twins - Heaven or Las Vegas
Postal Service - Give Up
Prince - Dirty Mind
Radiohead - Ok Computer, The Bends
Sun Airway - Nocturne of Exploded Crystal Chandelier 
Talk Talk - Laughing Stock
Young Galaxy - Shapeshifting


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 6, 2012)

Pink Floyd - The Wall
Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Stadium Arcadium
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magick
Rush - Hemispheres
Rush - 2112
Rush - Moving Pictures
Green Day - Dookie
Mastodon - Blood Mountain
Muse - Absolution
Nine Inch Nails - Year Zero
Pendulum - Hold Your Colour
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
Stemage - Zero Over Zero
T-Square - Time Travel
311 - 311
311 - Transistor
311 - Soundsystem
Dream Theater - Images and Words
Dream Theater - Awake


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 6, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> Looks like music to listen to in a car chase.



Hehehe, not far off! It's definitely pumped. Nice link use BTW.

Continuing with soundtracks, these I both enjoy and own:






























Why 2 of the same soundtrack? Because the 2007 version contains previously unreleased tracks!

While Top Gun is not my favorite movie (they killed Goose!!), the soundtrack is pure WIN.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2012)

Imogean Heap - "iMegaphone" and "Speak For Yourself"
Blessed Feathers - From The Mouths Of The Middle Class
Primus - Frizzle Fry
White Stripes - Icky Thump
Sleight Bells (EP)
Wavves - King of the Beach
The Dresden Dolls - Yes, Virginia
Radical Face - The Family Tree: The Roots
Them Crooked Vultures - Them Crooked Vultures

Annnd my favorite album of all time:
Cake - Fashion Nugget


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 6, 2012)

- Tales from Topographic Oceans (Yes)
- Signals (Rush)
- Force Majeure (Tangerine Dream)
- Shri Durga (DJ Cheb i Sabbah)
- Dark Side of the Moon (Pink Floyd)
- Power Windows (Rush)
-any album by Ozric Tentacles
-


----------



## Cult (Mar 6, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Hehehe, not far off! It's definitely pumped. Nice link use BTW.



Yes a good use of links.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 7, 2012)

Euro:






























Funny how most of these were found by pure luck.

I'd like to acknowledge Eurobeat Masters Volume 1-18 (same cover, different colors throughout, unnecessary to post all of 'em.)

Electron is electronic BTW, but the whole dragon-knight-fantasy feeling is carried out in only 2-3 songs. Mom got worried I was gonna go all dark when she saw it! XD But the funny part is that when you check out the packaging it says "Made In European Union". XD Aside from the fact that I've never seen something like it, I thought it was funny considering the events of a couple of months ago...


----------

